# Chateau de la Mothe-Chandeniers



## Infraredd

Been here twice. The first time I discovered it was surrounded by a moat and not accessible. 
So I did some externals & found the Chapel in the woods at the back of the Chateau.
Being an obsessive bugger I was really peeved not to have gained access 
so after 3 months of planning I went back........
It was partially destroyed by a great fire March 13 1932. 
The owner of the castle Baron Robert Lejeune had been installing new central heating - oops! 
The castle now remains in ruins. Only the chapel behind the castle was spared and is still in reasonable condition. 
It even has photocopies of the history on the Altar?
Though I have seen posts on Urbex groups talking about how aggressive the owner is. All I saw was 2 guard Donkeys - Eddie Murphy & Mike Myers I suppose.
First the externals












Someone has been in in 2013 'cause they have carved their names in the wall on the right of the far left French Door - Why?
















Chapel
















Now the internals. I haven't found any others on the web. Which is not to say there are none - I just can't find 'em.
















Wonder if this was the boiler that caused the fire?














































There are 2 stairwells - this one that is totally gone.











& this one that is in really good nick.
















Ornate sculptures abound.











Inner Courtyard.






View from the highest point.






Bell Tower






Even though I got here about 4am I left at around 9am 'cause it was getting noisier & noisier.
What with someone testing a chainsaw/ motor cross engine from about 5 & someone else shooting from 6,
I figured it was best to get out gracefully & say goodbye to the Donkeys before the Jackdaws & Peregrine Falcon gave me away!
Full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157652361460794
Thanks for looking.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Was definetly worth trying, thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote

That's bloody awesome,cheers for that.


----------



## krela

Wow, amazing stuff infraredd! Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90

Fabulous images and what a beautiful building.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler

Jobs a goodun Red, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Mearing

Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## HughieD

Utterly stunning. Breathtaking set. Loving that...


----------



## Sam Haltin

Nice ornate stairwell. It seems that the castle is in better condition the higher you go.


----------



## UrbanX

That is amazing! 
Well worth the planning / wait! That staircase is lush (the good one), but that panoramic ceiling shot is just awesome. 
Thank you for sharing fantastic photos of a fantastic place!


----------



## byker59

Really interesting, nice set of pictures


----------



## Dhavilland

That second photo is stunning


----------



## Infraredd

Thought I'd add these 2 enlargements from the top of the staircase as an oddity - so often we see stuff that isn't there because we think we recognise a pattern!




& from a slightly different angle not quite as obvious


----------



## rockfordstone

love this, such an amazing looking place. your shots really caught the beauty of it


----------



## tad102

FANTASTIC find, love the fisheye effects!


----------



## J_a_t_33

Wow what a place! Thanks for sharing your experience and shots man


----------



## Turbotec

Wow, what an amazing looking place, fairytale slowly turning into a nightmare!


----------



## LadyPandora

Just seen your photos on another page, then found this on here. This is amazing.
Well done, and some stunning shots.


----------



## HughieD

LadyPandora said:


> Just seen your photos on another page, then found this on here. This is amazing.
> Well done, and some stunning shots.



Yeah....a Facebook group ("Abandoned") have been posting your pix (inc no.2) uncredited...


----------



## Infraredd

Welcome to my nightmare. The infra red shots went via Abandoned Places - an Albanian thief, all over the internet. I removed one pic 3 times from his/her (2 profiles one male & one female, same content) site. Then I removed 2 more from Lieux Abandonnés A French "group" Then we heart it & Tumblr - removed all that lot or so I hope...Opened accounts & re posted legit ones. Then an article from Lifebuzz was nicked from another article from someone who legit downloaded images from Flickr. Went in really heavy with her & regret it enormously. So am now dealing with the Mail & some request from an Italian paper that has gone suspiciously quiet. My wife thinks I have morphed into Victor Meldrew & my blood pressure went so high I dislodged some retina cells in my right eye & have floaters for the rest of my days. Seriously beginning to think this place is cursed. The price of Fame not.


----------



## Bones out

Infraredd said:


> Welcome to my nightmare. The infra red shots went via Abandoned Places - an Albanian thief, all over the internet. I removed one pic 3 times from his/her (2 profiles one male & one female, same content) site. Then I removed 2 more from Lieux Abandonnés A French "group" Then we heart it & Tumblr - removed all that lot or so I hope...Opened accounts & re posted legit ones. Then an article from Lifebuzz was nicked from another article from someone who legit downloaded images from Flickr. Went in really heavy with her & regret it enormously. So am now dealing with the Mail & some request from an Italian paper that has gone suspiciously quiet. My wife thinks I have morphed into Victor Meldrew & my blood pressure went so high I dislodged some retina cells in my right eye & have floaters for the rest of my days. Seriously beginning to think this place is cursed. The price of Fame not.




How would it work if one of the papers published from a thief? Would they be held responsible as 'handling stolen goods '. Could be difficult for them.


----------



## BikinGlynn

Yes that's truly one of the nicest set of pics I have seen on here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolfism

Beautiful location and shots, shame you're having to deal with the downside of the internet at the moment.


----------

